# Cubase WAV Export w/ metadata?



## mrd777 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi guys,

How do I export my WAV with meta data? I do this when I export MP3 files by choosing the "Edit ID3 tags", but with WAV, I don't see any option like this.

I have checked on, "Insert Broadcast Wave Chunk" and "Insert iXML Chunk" and even "Insert Tempo Definition"

After export, I don't see my name or anything in Windows explorer, windows right click properties, and even burning a CD and checking in there.

My goal is to make sure my name is in the metadata.

Thank you!


----------



## Guillermo Navarrete (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello, 

You cannot do that with Cubase, you either need WaveLab or other software in which you can include the DPP information. You can even do that with Nero, I think audacity can do it, but I am not sure. 

Best regards,
GN


----------



## mrd777 (Mar 9, 2016)

Guillermo Navarrete said:


> Hello,
> 
> You cannot do that with Cubase, you either need WaveLab or other software in which you can include the DPP information. You can even do that with Nero, I think audacity can do it, but I am not sure.
> 
> ...


So how do you guys handle properly tagging your files? Other than burning it w/ Nero?


----------



## Jaap (Mar 9, 2016)

I use Audacity to do it (can do it for both wav and mp3), since indeed Cubase is not capable of doing it as Guillermo confirmed.

Audacity is free btw and you can download it here: http://www.audacityteam.org/download/


----------



## mrd777 (Mar 9, 2016)

Jaap said:


> I use Audacity to do it (can do it for both wav and mp3), since indeed Cubase is not capable of doing it as Guillermo confirmed.
> 
> Audacity is free btw and you can download it here: http://www.audacityteam.org/download/


I'll give it a shot!


----------

